# Parrots



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Got one more question. I have parrots, which I will more than likely be bringing with me.

Does anyone know what the rules are for importation perhaps? quarantine etc.

And are there any other expats in the central area who have parrots who might want to get together??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Start here should be similar Moving Pet Birds Internationally

seem to remember a poster in vets about chipping and parrots where on that.

This is Portugals Vetinary site Direção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária some information in English there, specifically birds Direcção-Geral de Veterinária - Conteúdo


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Many thanks canoeman, will check them out. All my birds are already chipped, so at least one hurdle overcome!!

Red



canoeman said:


> Start here should be similar Moving Pet Birds Internationally
> 
> seem to remember a poster in vets about chipping and parrots where on that.
> 
> This is Portugals Vetinary site Direção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária some information in English there, specifically birds Direcção-Geral de Veterinária - Conteúdo


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

'Chipped birds', is that like 'chipping' your performance car...so do the birds fly a lot faster and further distances?


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......................I wish!!


----------

